# OC, california peeps?



## Smokehound714 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey guys, I was wondering if there were any people that would like to tag-along, or meet up with me from the OC area, the main reason being I dont want a starving Puma to eat me, nor do I want to have to fight one off..  haha

  I'm poking around in certain areas, and It would be great to know someone could help me if I slip and fall, get bit by a rattler, or other worse scenarios, should my phone die on me..

  If people are able to give me a ride to locations the bus cannot go to, i'd be more than willing to throw in a few bucks for gas.


----------

